

Apple stock drops to under $400. No longer most valuable company.  - AlexMuir
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAAPL

======
AlexMuir
I don't see much talk about Apple these days (dispute if you like, but it's
not long since half the front page was dominated). The stock is down 33% over
six months, with no sign of a turnaround.

I'm not sure what my thoughts are any more.

\- I'm bored of the iPhone and I don't see where it's going to go next.

\- I still think laptops will continue to grow significantly.

\- iPads are more vulnerable to being commoditised than the iPhone. Most
people use them as browsers, and they do not have the benefit of social lock-
in that the iPhone enjoys through iMessage.

\- An Apple watch might do well.

\- I still want to see Apple produce a console-like device that is essentially
a crossover between an Ouya, Sonos and the Apple TV. I think making a physical
TV would be a mistake.

